
AirNote: HTML Rich Editor for Android - airnote
Now I would like to introduce the HTML Rich Editor component for Android to here, it is called the AirNote. 
In a word, AirNote uses the HTML Rendering Engine implemented in a purely Java code, it is the outstanding characteristic of AirNote WYSIWYG HTML editor. 
Unlike iOS environment of Apple, In Android&#x27;s WebKit environment, the interoperability between WebView and an editing app is getting more complex and unstable because it runs in a separate Process.
So as you have known, Evernote&#x27;s Android versions do not offer the HTML Rich editor, unlike their iOS version. 
But AirNote we made is provided the HTML Rich Editor in the form of libraries, it is the biggest advantage because it runs in the same UI thread can be easily and reliably interlocked between the HTML engine and the UI of editor.
AirNote is now included in the world famous Nine(Exchange mail client) for Android as HTML rich editor, it&#x27;s going through in the beta testing phase. Even though you can make sure with your eyes if you use AirNote demo app downloaded from Google playstore, AirNote has a similar ability level of editing functions such as Gmail for PC, and you can feel the HTML  
rendering performance much better than MS Word. AirNote provides also some special features for smartphone environment such as image resizing and rotating.
But we don&#x27;t have WebKit-based solutions for the PC using Javascript. So it will be the best solution for companies that have some troubles to implement HTML editor based WebKit to your Android applications, even if you have the WebKit based editor.<p>Please review the materials and demonstration program of AirNote below.<p>The homepage of AirNote : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;airnote.github.io&#x2F;
the demo app of AirNote for Evernote : 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.wise.airnote.demo
Feedback email : Airnote.xyz@gmail.com
======
airnote
Demo app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wise.airno...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wise.airnote.demo)

